# 2 Tornados Touched Down



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Finally got under their and did it and I must say it was not as bad as I thought. 








I parked on the hill to try to get some more room and it was perfect.








Tools laid out, cover me im going in.....








one hole drilled. Use the template it make life so much easier. 








2nd hole drilled.








Tornado installed and sealed in place.








First hole drilled outside for the connection. 








I used city water connections for the tornados. They are regulated to 45psi and I think they look good. 








I had to get an adapter for this to connect to a hose, I got that info on this great site.

Did I have to install a tornado in the grey tank, NO!!! But I figured since it is right their, why not. I installed the 2 city water connections to the tin skirt, one for each tank/tornado. I sealed the underbelly up with Gorilla tape and it is the same color. Time will tell if it holds. It was not as hard as I though it would be.

OK, did anyone notice that when they cut the underbelley WATER came out from corogated space in the "plastic cardboard" ? The top was dry and the bottom was dry. The water came from between the 2 layers. Not just in one spot either, I made a few cuts. I also noticed my underbelly was fairly clean compared to the pics I have seen. Some of my wires were taped to the sewer lines and not just flapping around and my water lines were cut to the proper length and not laying on the underbelly. I guess I got a new employee who worked on mine and was trying to do a good job.


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

Looks good







. I know I will have to do this sooner or later.


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

OK, did anyone notice that when they cut the underbelley WATER came out from corogated space in the "plastic cardboard" Yes I think that when driving in the rain the water will wick in from the side because it has a open core !!!!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

It caught me off guard, I thought something was leaking.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Looks Great!! IM _planning _ to do mine tomorrow. I was thinking of before taping the underbelly back i would put holes in it opposite each other on each side of the cut and zip tieing it in a few places. then taping it.


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

For Me it was making the first cut in the belly that was the hardest once that is done it is was a peice of cake.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Very nice.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

First class installation









My first TT, I lowered the belly, my second I cut a access hole. My advice to anyone installing is cut the access hole. The reason is 'if' your hose comes off the tank side , the access hole makes repairing so much easier. Both mine and Dougs blew off from hi pressure in Zion. My repair took me 10 min, I felt bad for Doug seeing him repair his. (sorry Doug for the reminder)

John


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Any suggestions on how to find the correct position before cutting the access hole?


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

The directions say 2 inches from the top, across from the sensors. Well here in the real world it goes where it goes. I looked across from my sensors and their was a beam in the way, I was not going to drill through it. That would take WAY to long. I found a good spot about 2 inches down from the top on the sensor side and attatched the template and drilled the holes. It didnt even smell as bad as I thought it would.

I checked for leaks and only snugged a few connections, taped up the underbelly with Gorilla tape and im back in business. I could hear the things spinning inside the tanks. I hooked up the sewer hose and saw some dirty water come out but it was not that bad, I cant slam the Flushking, it does a decent job. Now I will use both, that tank cant be clean enough in my opinion.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Those are some great connections!!!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Sorry B-Chief3, i wasnt clear. I meant the access hole in the underbelly.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I just made an educated guess......I saw where the black pipe came out. I knew the toilet was a straight shot down and I estimated where the toilet sat and made a cut, peeked inside and saw the booty.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks! I just completed mine. No tornadoes sighted, looks like just heavy rains expected.....


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

battalionchief3 said:


> .........I estimated where the toilet sat and made a cut, peeked inside and saw the booty.


Who's did you see?


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Sayonara,

You can take a look at my Webshots I have a bunch of pics on the Mods page. There you will see a pic with my tape measure estimating about 3 feet back.

Great job on yours Battalion! I have mine screwed onto an I-Beam and need to finish it off like you did. That is sharp. I know what you mean too when you say it goes where it goes. I wasn't about to find a spot way across and I also had water coming down on me.


----------



## Ragging Wombat (Jun 28, 2007)

Ok, I bought two tornados last week to do this mod but needed to ask everyone here some questions first. 
On my 07 21RS does anyone know which handles are the grey and black? the dealer never told me. Also is the fwd tank the black or the grey? are there 3 tanks as some people have or does mine just have the two. I also was going to ask if people had to cut their botom panels because after taking out a few screws to look in I found I was not going to be able to remove the bottom as some have suggested ,its just too well installed and does not make any sense. But I guess that question was anwered by this post. also mine had already been cut along the waste valves about 2 feet long and ziptied back up was this done by the factory or the dealer?, my handles were bent and I asked him to take a look that the valve housing was not damaged. After just attempting to remove the underbelly I could see for him that cutting that area would have made more sense. One other question are the grey and black tanks sealed inside with protective chemicaly treater barrier like a rubber liner? I have been reading and hearing about mold getting under the liner when the tanks are modified and people having to replace there tank and sewage components later.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

You will have 2 holding tanks. The black will be directly under the toilet. One way you can check handles is loosen the belly pan where the handles come out, lower it an inch or two and look in using a flashlight. I used this method to determine a location to cut the access hole.

Or someone with a identical floorplan can tell you.









John


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Chief did you use the screws that came with it or did you use stainless screws? I just opened up the quickie flush and tornado and they have flathead steel screws. I will also be using city water connections on mine (thanks for the idea). James


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

I added a pressure regulator in each line after I blew the hose off one of the sprayers.
If I do it to the next trailer I'll buy the city connections with the built-in regulator.

A word of caution: Buy a cheap garden hose just for the flushing to add one more level of contamination safety.


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

Use only stainless screws!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm useing pex tube and crimp fittings, 45-50 psi water inlets with check valves removing plastic check valves at flush head. I also plan on using brass quick connects. James


----------



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

When I put mine in, I drilled two extra holes where the water comes out of the tornado, and angled them back. It made sure that there was a stream of water hitting the sensors. Before installing it, I did a trial with a hose, and it worked perfect. This way you can put the tornado on the same side as the sensors.


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

Ragging Wombat said:


> Ok, I bought two tornados last week to do this mod but needed to ask everyone here some questions first.
> On my 07 21RS does anyone know which handles are the grey and black? the dealer never told me. Also is the fwd tank the black or the grey? are there 3 tanks as some people have or does mine just have the two. I also was going to ask if people had to cut their botom panels because after taking out a few screws to look in I found I was not going to be able to remove the bottom as some have suggested ,its just too well installed and does not make any sense. But I guess that question was anwered by this post. also mine had already been cut along the waste valves about 2 feet long and ziptied back up was this done by the factory or the dealer?, my handles were bent and I asked him to take a look that the valve housing was not damaged. After just attempting to remove the underbelly I could see for him that cutting that area would have made more sense. One other question are the grey and black tanks sealed inside with protective chemicaly treater barrier like a rubber liner? I have been reading and hearing about mold getting under the liner when the tanks are modified and people having to replace there tank and sewage components later.


Open both valves to be sure there is nothing in the tanks. Close the valve and pour a bucket of water down the toilet. Open the valves and which ever one releases water should be the black tank.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on a job well done. (and some excellent pictures too!!!)


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I think i used what was in the bag for the tornado but mine were phillips head screws. I dont know if they are stainless.

Now for the outside regulated city water connections I used stainless nuts and bolts with lock washers so no rust would run down the side of the camper and leave ugly streaks.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Since both the Tornado and Quickie Flush have been referenced here, are they the same thing just different brand?
This is obviously easier then the old 5 gallon bucket method my wife wants to do.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Wanna come up north and do my OB?

Bob


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Like a ford and chevrolet, both are cars and get you from place to place. Buy what ever you want, they all do the same thing. I prefer the tornado cause they spin around and moving things distract me easily.....


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

jasonrebecca said:


> Since both the Tornado and Quickie Flush have been referenced here, are they the same thing just different brand?
> This is obviously easier then the old 5 gallon bucket method my wife wants to do.


Hey Moosegut, you have a friend


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Eagleeyes said:


> Wanna come up north and do my OB?
> 
> Bob


Bob, Camper's Inn/Kingston (NH) installed our QF as part of the purchase. Bet they'd take care of you, too.

I understand that lots of you do it, but there was NO WAY we were removing the underbelly and cutting into the tank - nope, not gonna happen!


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

jasonrebecca said:


> Since both the Tornado and Quickie Flush have been referenced here, are they the same thing just different brand?
> This is obviously easier then the old 5 gallon bucket method my wife wants to do.


The Tornado and Quickie Flush are both made by Camco. The Tornado is a rotary flushing device (it spins when water pressure goes through it) and the Quickie flush has stationary jets that spray water in a fixed pattern. James


----------

